# Triplets



## TheNailman (Feb 3, 2011)

Love the pic. look fwd to more info


----------



## Jonas (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait to see more of this!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

this is so dope.

and i want that fish too! i think they're commonly known as toothpick fish? could be wrong..


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love them!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

And a frontal shot...


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the one on the left the most! Hope to see some close ups!


----------



## Jonas (Nov 30, 2011)

I Agree with atom, really like the left one. 

Ps is it the angle of the picture or is the space in between the right and the middle cube bigger then the left and the middle cube?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Jonas said:


> I Agree with atom, really like the left one.
> 
> Ps is it the angle of the picture or is the space in between the right and the middle cube bigger then the left and the middle cube?


Yeah the middle one is slightly off centre. Been meaning to fix it for ages but never notice it when I'm actually looking at them, only becomes obvious in photos.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are some really long branches! The one on the right is in dire need of a trim.

Love your tanks, as always. Are these also no maintenance walstad-types like your bucket of dirt? I don't see any filters.

I just Googled that fish (Indostomus paradoxus), wow!


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been back to this thread like 5 times today. These are freaking great. If I could trade in my stupid 40 gallon for 10 4 gallons I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

I cant wait to see the toothpick fish...been wanting these for a long time..seeing your pics might just put me on the hunt..lol


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Franks Aquarium often has them. Try emailing him and see when he's going to get more in



Krayz5183 said:


> I cant wait to see the toothpick fish...been wanting these for a long time..seeing your pics might just put me on the hunt..lol


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

The _Indostomus_ are indeed super awesome.

xenxes, yeah it could probably use a haircut! The gouramis love diving in and out of the grass though, so I'm happy to leave it long.

The branches and rocks are all collected locally (old red lava fragments, and dead ivy). These are all running Dennerle corner eckfilters, but to be honest would probably be fine filterless now that the plants are well established. I do do some maintenance on these, water changes here and there, a bit of trimming etc. Nothing major though.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

where that photo of the fish at?!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

can we get some stats on these tanks?

how many gallons? flora? fauna?

that said, they look great! I've always had a soft spot for multiple nanos


----------



## Redneck Badger (Jan 13, 2012)

They are awsome. I love the idea of them all under one light. Beautiful set up.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOve the tanks. Yeah the middle tank not being in the middle is driving me crazy though, but I got problems.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Hehe, have now fixed the position of the middle tank for the OCD amongst us.

Raven, these are 25 litres each (30cm cubes)
ADA Amazonia New, some locally collected heather and ivy wood and rocks from the river near me
Hagen Glo T5 1x 39W across all three
Dennerle Corner Eckfilters
No Co2 or ferts

Fauna (left to right):
Tank 1 - Indostomus paradoxus
Tank 2 - Dario hysginon, Boraras urophthalmoides, cherry shrimp
Tank 3 - Trichopsis pumila, Caridina simoni simoni 

Flora (left to right):
Tank 1: Pothos (Calathea rufibarba), needle leaf java fern
Tank 2: Hygrophila pinnitifada, Blyxa japonica, Hydrocotyle tripartita, Cyperus helferi 
Tank 3: Needle leaf and trident java fern, Bolbitis heudelotii, Eleocharis acicularis, unknown moss

And some vids from shortly after set-up, so not quite up to date and evidence of some wood fungus, diatoms etc...

Tank 1 - http://vimeo.com/36788254
Tank 2 - http://vimeo.com/35705701
Tank 3 - http://vimeo.com/33536836


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The water in those tanks are so clear!  Makes me want to swim in them. Just bio filtration? The foreground on the 3rd tank is all Cyperus helferi? Looks very thin, like grass, or is it a type of hair grass? I guess it's an older vid since you have a different light on it.

I adore the Indostomus, never seen anything quite like them.

Sir, you need to find some uncopyrighted old movie music for those videos!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Oops, sorry, that was a typo. It is indeed hairgrass in the third.

Tanks 2 and 3 have a small amount of Purigen in the filters, keeps the water spotless.

And yeah, the Indostomus are really, really cool.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, just a quick update on two of the nanos... still running medium/low light, barely any ferts except what was in the ADA Aquasoil, no CO2

1._ Eleocharis acicularis, Lileaopsis brasiliensis, Microsorum pteropus 'trident', bolbitis heudelotii,_ willow moss.










2. _Hygrophila pinnitifada, Hygrophila sp. "araguaia", Cyperus helferi, Blyxa japonica._ The blyxa is looking a little sorry for itself as it is still melting following from the move from a high tech tank, but there's new root and leaf growth so think it should be fine.










Should give you an idea of how the plants look in these sort of conditions, anyway.


----------

